# 3rd raw meal- threw up



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

This morning was Lexa's 3rd all Raw meal. It was beef heart, chicken, and chicken liver. I chunked it up into about 1 inch pieces, which is how she has always eaten it. She ate at about 9am. Around noon she threw up 3 times in ten minutes. The first two times were the meat pieces and yellow liquid, and apparently she doesn't chew, because they were fairly whole. The third time was just a yellow liquid. 

Should I be concerned? Nothing she ate was new to her.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She's probably just getting to used to digesting raw.
Denali threw up some raw twice but I just let her re eat it.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

my whole pack threw up on and off the first week they were transitioning to raw, just kept feeding it slowly working them up to full meals and their digestive systems adjusted. Now my girls can eat kibble in the AM, raw in PM and sometimes miss a raw dinner cuz mom forgets to take it out of freezer and not have any problems. I'd just give it time.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yellow liquid is bile, meaning her stomach is empty. 

There is a difference between actually "throwing up" as in she is sick and something did not agree with her system and "regurgitating."

Throwing up would mean she is retching and hacking and then throws up while regurgitation is, well, her just "urping" up the food. No hacking or retching, she just kind of burps and the food slides up. When Jerz did this I was told to just let her re-eat it. It's likely that your dog didn't chew it enough for it to, um, go out the back end properly so she regurgitated to re-chew the food.

Maybe you should considering not cutting up her RMB because the pieces are likely so small that she doesn't bother to crunch them up (dog's don't "chew" as we understand it, they just tear the meat and break up the bones into manageable pieces) and just swallows them. 

Maybe a few treats or a handful of kibble (if you have any) will keep her stomach from being so empty in the middle of the day and causing her to throw up the yellow bile.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

A few hours after I posted this, Lex threw up two more times. Both times it was clear liquid with a white foam. I got nervous and called the vet to see if I should bring her in. He told me to wait it out til morning. If the vomiting continued throughout the night to bring her in first thing in the morning. I waited hours and hours (she was pretty tired most of the day, which seems understandable). She woke up around 5 and was in a very playful mood. I waited a while longer and around 6 gave me a chicken drumstick. It's been about 6.5 hours and no problems. I think the problem was eating too fast. The meat was virtually the same as when it went in. She finished the last of her kibble Sunday, but now I'm considering getting another 5lb bag of the Canidae. I think I still have a lot to learn about raw diets. Don't worry though, I still am going to feed raw, I think I just need a little more time lol. She was doing great on 75% raw/ 25% kibble.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most likely her stomach went too long between having something in it. Since raw gets digested better (and faster) the stomach empties quicker. If it stays empty too long acid will build up.

Some dogs will eat their food even though their stomach is unsettled (acid) and it's a toss up (no pun intended) as to whether the stuff will stay down or not.

My guys do that every now and then - especially if they go too long between having something in their stomachs. They eat their full meal, their stomach says "I was hungry but NOT ready for all that" and out it comes. I usually let them eat it again if they show interest.

This most often happens in the mornings so now I give everyone one or two cookies when they get put to bed at night.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, Bear sometimes retches pieces he didn't chew well back up, but they are gone within seconds again, lol! He only gets fed once a day. He's very picky about meal time. Food in the morning is ridiculous according to him. I sat an entire raw feast in front of him twice about a month ago, JUST to see if he'd eat more than once a day, because I know they SAY it's bad for them to eat one large meal. He sniffed it, looked at me, sniffed it again, then looked at me as if to say (ALL Bear's inner-monologue stuff comes across in my head in those old Chief voices from the cowboy serials of the 1930's. Can't explain why.) "We have not hunted. The sun has just come up. I cannot eat this. We must first walk the concrete circle SEVERAL times, (Morning walk in the park) then go through the woods on our way to water (Afternoon walk to the river) before we can earn this meal. Take it away."

LOL!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Um, can I just say I love the way Bear talks!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I had the same problem with one of our dogs when I switched them and I actually ground up the pieces prior to feeding it because she wouldn't chew. The first meal she ate so fast that I thought wow that's amazing, an hour late I didn't think it was so amazing. She is eating and tolerating everyting fine now. 

I also spaced out their amount of food into smaller portions and fed them 3 times a day in the beginning to let their stomach get used to the raw, so they didn't eat so quick but also to keep something in there to avoid the yellow and clear foamy liquids. Now they eat 2 times a day.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangMost likely her stomach went too long between having something in it. Since raw gets digested better (and faster) the stomach empties quicker. If it stays empty too long acid will build up.
> 
> Some dogs will eat their food even though their stomach is unsettled (acid) and it's a toss up (no pun intended) as to whether the stuff will stay down or not.
> 
> ...


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>This is interesting and sounds right on target. My lab will sometimes get a sour stomach in the middle of the night and wretch up bile. He probably could do with a little cookie or 2 at bedtime. I think I will try it for my 2 boys.

Also, if I see my dog feeling a little green, I give one pepcid and it helps ease the queezy feeling my pup is having.</span>


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDUm, can I just say I love the way Bear talks!


Yeah, it took some getting used to at first, like once in awhile I'd try to catch him slipping into a "normal" voice, but he never does. Always the wise, Old Chief voice. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I'm telling ya, I can hear that dog in my head.
Course, I hear those other voices too....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DrDoom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDUm, can I just say I love the way Bear talks!
> ...










LOL!
I love that! It's hilarious picturing Bear talk like that. Usually it's the other doggy speak with all the misspelled words. Very original LOL


----------

